# Conroe bass spawn - over?



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Is the bass spawn over on Conroe? Went to Rayburn Saturday and they finished spawning lake wide like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Went out last saturday.. You can still find big girls shallow.. Wasn't hot and heavy, got 4 little males and this welcome surprise.. She wasn't real fat, probably spawned out, but there is still good fishing on shallow flats.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

No!!!!!!!!!! Don't tell me it's over!!!!!

**** out of state weddings...argghh!!!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Rather-b-fishin said:


> Is the bass spawn over on Conroe? Went to Rayburn Saturday and they finished spawning lake wide like 2 weeks ago.


sorry but I find that hard to believe. Typically bass are spawning throughout March and into late April on Rayburn. With all this water, most beds will have been washed deeper...so they'll likely be scattered. Reports seem to indicate just that from what I can tell.
Water temps are 61-63 on Rayburn and the spawn typically starts at 63 degrees...and the first big wave happens after a full moon.
As far as Conroe, I guarantee they'll be shallow for the same timeframe.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Water temps last Saturday were 68+ on Rayburn everywhere I went (mainly north of the bridge). It seems like I saw low 70's in places. Temps may have been slightly lower south but it shouldn't have been by much. Everyone I talked to said the spawn was over. I'm thinking there's likely some stragglers but they would be hard to find. They'll spawn in 8ft of water as well.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

photofishin said:


> sorry but I find that hard to believe. Typically bass are spawning throughout March and into late April on Rayburn. With all this water, most beds will have been washed deeper...so they'll likely be scattered. Reports seem to indicate just that from what I can tell.
> Water temps are 61-63 on Rayburn and the spawn typically starts at 63 degrees...and the first big wave happens after a full moon.
> As far as Conroe, I guarantee they'll be shallow for the same timeframe.


I was thinking exactly the same thing at my tournament Saturday. It just doesn't make sense to me. I fished a tournament on Toledo late April last year and on the South end they were still on beds in isolated areas around the deepest water on the lake. This year has been extremely hot compared to other years. Could it be it's over? The guides would know though you would think.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's what I've found from another site. I may go Sunday.
[email protected]#$% can't link for some reason. Go to Texas Fishing forum under the bass fishing section...topic: Spawn on Rayburn?


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Rather-b-fishin said:


> Is the bass spawn over on Conroe? Went to Rayburn Saturday and they finished spawning lake wide like 2 weeks ago.


They may be hard to find with 6ft of extra water in the lake but I wouldn't say the are "finished spawning lake wide"

Fish can get so far back into the brush and trees right now a lot of them are unreachable by boat.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

kellisag said:


> They may be hard to find with 6ft of extra water in the lake but I wouldn't say the are "finished spawning lake wide"
> 
> Fish can get so far back into the brush and trees right now a lot of them are unreachable by boat.


True


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

photofishin said:


> Here's what I've found from another site. I may go Sunday.
> [email protected]#$% can't link for some reason. Go to Texas Fishing forum under the bass fishing section...topic: Spawn on Rayburn?


Cool, I checked it out. I think I just happened on to a lot of areas that were post spawn. I spoke to some other tournament anglers on the water and they were hunting them. They said two weeks ago it was on fire but hadn't found any bedding fish all day. That seemed to be the consensus on the north end. All my fish were caught around shad schools in the brush in 8-12ft water. Spoke to some folks that went to Caney, same story. I bet you can find them around the San Augustine area or Easley Flats if the spawn is still in full swing. Getting to them...whole other story.
Anyone try the very back of Harvey lately?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

kellisag said:


> They may be hard to find with 6ft of extra water in the lake but I wouldn't say the are "finished spawning lake wide"
> 
> Fish can get so far back into the brush and trees right now a lot of them are unreachable by boat.


yeah, I can't tell you the number of times I've been there during the spawn when the lake is high only to hear a sow thrashing around in shallow water chasing bream off her nest and all I could do was listen.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

cjweber09 said:


> Went out last saturday.. You can still find big girls shallow.. Wasn't hot and heavy, got 4 little males and this welcome surprise.. She wasn't real fat, probably spawned out, but there is still good fishing on shallow flats.


Nice!!!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

photofishin said:


> yeah, I can't tell you the number of times I've been there during the spawn when the lake is high only to hear a sow thrashing around in shallow water chasing bream off her nest and all I could do was listen.


 I know that feeling all to well! Except with me, I beat my boat up getting back there only to find it's carp. LOL


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Went fishing on Conroe Saturday. Talked to several boaters and the comments are all over the place. LOL Some say the spawn is over and others say it hasn't even started yet. Water temps were low of 64 ending up around 68-69 mid day. I had a 5.6, 4.6 and 3 lb'er before noon fishing soft plastics very, very slow in 2-4ft. The bite was very light. I was fishing behind folks and picking up big fish mins after they went over the areas as they were fishing way too fast. These fish were prespawn no doubt.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

I start fishing beds in mid-Feb- Most seem to think it has to be the right temp./ warm weather- Bullchit. They'll be spawning on Conroe till late May/June, believe it. Not widespread, but in phases. Catch the post spawners on their way out, way better bite imo.


----------

